
Show HN: Project-templates.nvim – A neovim project management plugin - composer3
https://github.com/pianocomposer321/project-templates.nvim
======
composer3
Pasted from the README:

I made this plugin mainly out of pure frustration. I had been using the
extension [Project
Templates]([https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=cantonio...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=cantonios.project-
templates)) back when I used VSCode as my IDE, and I had come to rely on it.
When I migrated to Neovim, I thought "this extension was sooo helpfull!
Clearly there _must_ be an equivialent for vim, right?" I went searching and
searching, but I couldn't find _anything_. There were plugins that created
templates for individual files, and even multiple related files, like
[templator_vim]([https://github.com/tomtom/templator_vim](https://github.com/tomtom/templator_vim)),
but nothing that creates templates for an entire project, that defines the
project structure and boilerplate code for each necessary file. In most IDEs,
the IDE will take care of these things for you automatically when you start a
new project. But with vim, you have to create each individual file and folder
yourself. This plugin aims to fix that.

